
Interviews on Skype - brene
https://skype.com/interviews
======
brene
Test candidates using a real-time code editor over Skype. Give instructions,
interview candidates and provide feedback via the in-browser Skype call. The
in-browser code editor allows candidates to run their code and check their
results. Help candidates avoid syntactic mistakes with real-time syntax
highlighting for 7 popular programming languages.

~~~
colejohnson66
I've seen a few companies use HackerRank for this. They provide a few
problems, one or two test cases, and then run your code against other provided
test cases that you don't see.

------
Meph504
C# doesn't seem to be working properly

string Hello () { return "test"; }

Console.WriteLine(Hello());

solution.cs(1,0): error CS1525: Unexpected symbol `string'

------
sorenbs
This looks really cool. Can you prepare a test project for the candidates or
do they always start from blank?

~~~
brene
Feedback noted! Will evaluate this with the team. Thanks for the feedback

~~~
sprremix
Also known as: No.

